# Golf Cart vs Chuckwagon/ knockoff mule type utv



## centerc (Jul 5, 2009)

Which is better for paved roads with some gravel lots of hills ? is the 11 hp Honda lawnmower type motor on the Chuckwagon enough to go 20 -30 mph?


----------



## jkoch (Jul 5, 2009)

Just get a Polaris Ranger, 500cc  top end is 42mph and hills are not a problem!


----------



## centerc (Jul 7, 2009)

was looking for the cheaper ones


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jul 8, 2009)

i have a Yamaha GAS golf cart, it has lift/brush guard/racks/lights/off road tires. ( and i painted it PREDATOR camo)It goes in the mud and snow.And hauls out hogs and deer.( i drive locally on a few paved / dirt roads and it works fine on those too!!!!)


----------



## Branchminnow (Jul 8, 2009)

The chuck wagon will not pull up hills with much of a load, it is good for just the basic stuff around the house but I would go get a gator, a used one with a winch 2wd, if you are wanting to get around good and still have enough power to do a little work, I have used them all, and for versatility, the 4x4 gator is the best. It is still made of steel, and it is the only true 4wd out of the bunch.


----------

